
My favorite tech salary negotiation tip (that recruiters love, too) - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/my-favorite-tech-salary-negotiation-tip-that-recruiters-love-too-f8898b2cc680
======
pmoriarty
I never ever name a number first. Doing so puts me in a weaker negotiating
position, and if my number is too high, it could disqualify me from
consideration even before I get a chance to interview and make a good
impression.. not to mention that everything is always negotiable
(remonstrances to the contrary not withstanding).

Even if I wind up not getting the job, if I had an interview, I'd have still
had a chance to make a good impression, and the people who I impressed might
want to hire me later on when they have a bigger budget or perhaps when
they're working for another company. If I disqualify myself by naming too high
a number, I might never get the interview or the chance to connect or impress,
never mind negotiate. It's a lose-lose for me and the company. So, no, I never
name a number first.

Some recruiters have pressured me very hard to name a number, some even
telling me that they were paid by the employer to get that number. Well, I'm
not getting paid to give out that number, and I'm not going to participate in
a free salary survey that puts me in a weaker negotiating position.
Fortunately it's still a seller's market for IT talent, and there's no
shortage of recruiters, most of whom respect to keep my current and desired
salary confidential.

~~~
scarface74
_it could disqualify me from consideration even before I get a chance to
interview and make a good impression.._

I'm not going to waste my time interviewing if they can't meet my minimum
salary requirements. I know my market. I doubt that I would be off by more
than $3K - $5K.

~~~
pmoriarty
I never consider interviewing to be a waste of time.

First, no matter what happens, it's great practice.

Second, if I impress the people I interview with I could get another job offer
from them in the future.

Third, I get to meet some interesting people and find out a bit of how their
systems are set up.

Fourth, they might be able to be negotiated up -- after the interview, and
after they decide they like me and they want to hire me. There's comparatively
little negotiating power before the interview.

Fifth, even if they finally can't meet my salary requirements, they might be
able to offer me something else I value in compensation. That's what
negotiation is all about.. and that's what you won't get to do if you
disqualify yourself from consideration by naming too high a number before
you've interviewed.

Finally, even after the interview, I don't name a number first. I wait for
them to make me an offer. Then we go from there.

~~~
scarface74
_I never consider interviewing to be a waste of time. First, no matter what
happens, it 's great practice._

Last time I looked for a job -- even after filtering for salary- I had 15 jobs
that I was actively pursuing -- meaning somewhere in the process of phone
screen-> in person -> waiting for an offer -> company waiting for me to accept
the offer. I've been successfully interviewing for 20 years and the one or two
times I didn't get a job was solely because I lack the qualifications. Not
because of my interview skills.

Besides if I'm already working, I have to be careful about how many
"appointments" and "personal situations" I have before it becomes obvious I'm
interviewing.

 _Second, if I impress the people I interview with I could get another job
offer from them in the future._

If they aren't willing to offer you a job then, why would they offer you a job
in the future?

 _Third, I get to meet some interesting people and find out a bit of how their
systems are set up._

During work hours when you're already trying to juggle your current job and
job hunting....

 _Fourth, they might be able to be negotiated up -- after the interview, and
after they decide they like me and they want to hire me. There 's
comparatively little negotiating power before the interview._

If you have the skill set the market wants and you are in a competitive
market, supply and demand gives you your leverage. If my resume is good and
accurate, and I know I meet the requirements I've always felt that once I
start the interview process, the position is mine to lose.

 _Fifth, even if they finally can 't meet my salary requirements, they might
be able to offer me something else I value in compensation. That's what
negotiation is all about.. and that's what you won't get to do if you
disqualify yourself from consideration by naming too high a number before
you've interviewed._

I work every day exclusively for the salary. I'm more than willing to
"disqualify myself" from a job that won't meet my compensation requirements.
No I don't consider either stock options or 401K matching (unless you are
immediately vested) part of my compensation.

 _Finally, even after the interview, I don 't name a number first. I wait for
them to make me an offer. Then we go from there._

How much more do you really feel that you can negotiate for outside of what
the market will bare unless you have a really specific skill set? I know my
local market very well. I don't lose sleep at night over a few thousand if I
know I'm getting paid competitively based on the market and my skill set.

~~~
pmoriarty
_" If they aren't willing to offer you a job then, why would they offer you a
job in the future?"_

Because they might not have the budget right now. Or maybe one of the
interviewers liked you yet he/she was overruled by someone else. They might
hire you when they have a bigger budget, when they move to another company,
when there's a different opening that you might be a good fit for, or when
other factors at the company change.

 _" If you have the skill set the market wants and you are in a competitive
market, supply and demand gives you your leverage. If my resume is good and
accurate, and I know I meet the requirements I've always felt that once I
start the interview process, the position is mine to lose."_

Having a good resume is just the first, minimal step in getting a job offer.
You still have to interview well and make a good impression. The company will
evaluate your fit in person much more accurately than they can based off of
just a resume and a salary number.

 _" I work every day exclusively for the salary. I'm more than willing to
"disqualify myself" from a job that won't meet my compensation requirements.
No I don't consider either stock options or 401K matching (unless you are
immediately vested) part of my compensation."_

There are other things you can negotiate for. How about a day off every week?
Or a longer vacation? Or a bigger starting bonus? Or more money towards
relocation? Some people can negotiate loans, or have the company pay for their
apartment, guaranteed promotions or salary boosts after X months on the job,
the list goes on and on, and very much depends on your needs and
circumstances.

The company may also agree to boost compensation for all sorts of things that
they might not even think of until the negotiation process begins. Perhaps you
had some extra applicable skills or experience that you hadn't listed on the
resume, or maybe there were things extra that the company wants you to do that
weren't part of the job description. Maybe you applied for a certain role, but
after the interview it turned out you were a better fit for another role with
a higher salary attached. Those could all be factors in arguing for and
getting a bigger salary than they intended on paying when they just had your
resume and you hadn't interviewed yet.

 _" How much more do you really feel that you can negotiate for outside of
what the market will bare unless you have a really specific skill set?"_

That really all depends on your negotiating skills, what you have to offer,
and the needs, budget, and negotiating skills of the people you're negotiating
with. Depending on all of the above, you might get nowhere with some people,
but far with others. It's really impossible to say until you try.

------
SAI_Peregrinus
The tip: “If you can get me X, I’ll accept the offer right away.”

~~~
s0rce
I did something similar when I negotiated my first job after grad school. I
responded to the initial offer with: I can start on ___ date for $___/yr (more
than the initial offer), they countered about a tad lower than what I asked
and I accepted. Seemed to work well. I didn't have multiple offers but had a
year left on my current post-doc contract so I didn't need to go anywhere
right away.

------
CodeLikeAGirl
my favorite tip is to say "I really want to work for your company, but the
salary isn't where I would like it to be. What can you do to improve the
number." Often employers have some room to move and this way you don't have to
give a hard salary requirement.

------
ineptech
It's specifying a hard salary requirement.

